# The PAT



## svt351 (Sep 1, 2003)

Just looking for info, How long is your PAT test good for after you take it and pass it? Is good for a year, 2 years? I have looked under the HRD site but couldn't find the info on that, can anyone help me?


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

6 months.


----------

